# Demonstration At The Royal Berkshire Show UK



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Calleva Stickdressers were demonstrating at The Royal Berkshire Show & Won the Silver Salver For Best Exhibit in The Countryside Area. More photos on web site www.callevastickdressers.org.uk


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like quite a nice display.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pity I couldn't get to it. Some pretty impressive sticks on the site.

Particularly like the rook by Rodney bates nicely painted .excellent crook by Steve Mc`Cundle nice workmanship by Mick Inskip , seems like I have a long way to go


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a wonderful event I wish we had the interest in stick making that you all have in the UK.. Some wonderful craftsmanship on the site.


----------

